

Show HN: Test tech job specs for issues with sexism and others recruiter fails - ftpaul
http://lint.jobbox.io/

======
hardwaresofton
An example posting (maybe even pulled from some popular companies/job sites)
would be great...

I wanted to poke around the app, then I went to the page, and didn't really
want to make up a spec to test

